# So I'm getting this weird text messages..



## itsRelay

Alright, I don't really know where this should go, but I've only had this problem while rooted on my D3. :Va

Saying I have gotten 'Multiple text messages of random characters' is the best way I can describe this problem. Both screenshots show a bundle that I have received.

I'm currently using HashCode's Cyanogen9 rom with SafeStrap. Just for pure curiosity, I called into Verizon for their opinion and the lady mentioned that she was going to get rid of my Premium Messaging because she figured it was a problem with that. And I was just like whatever, even though I don't do that sort of 'voting' and 'spam messages' she was talking about. :I

Any ideas? D: They kind of creep me out..

Edit: Looks like that halt on my 'Premium Messaging' didn't put a stop to it. I just got another one. ^,^;


----------



## skreelink

itsRelay said:


> Alright, I don't really know where this should go, but I've only had this problem while rooted on my D3. :Va
> 
> Saying I have gotten 'Multiple text messages of random characters' is the best way I can describe this problem. Both screenshots show a bundle that I have received.
> 
> I'm currently using HashCode's Cyanogen9 rom with SafeStrap. Just for pure curiosity, I called into Verizon for their opinion and the lady mentioned that she was going to get rid of my Premium Messaging because she figured it was a problem with that. And I was just like whatever, even though I don't do that sort of 'voting' and 'spam messages' she was talking about. :I
> 
> Any ideas? D: They kind of creep me out..
> 
> Edit: Looks like that halt on my 'Premium Messaging' didn't put a stop to it. I just got another one. ^,^;


That's the new 'wireless alerting system' texts that recently got added into 906. http://www.droid-life.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/droid3-update-new.jpg Here's the image of the 'new features' in the latest release, you'll see the system got activated with the alerting system.

Since CM9 is not built on 906 (not sure if 906 built roms work with it either, I think I've only gotten one on 890), it doesn't have the Wireless Alerting System functionality built in, so it's just a random text full of crap.

http://support.verizonwireless.com/faqs/Wireless%20Service/emergency_alerts_faq.html Here is a FAQ about it at verizon. Your phone just doesn't know how to interpret it, since you don't have the 'supported' system.


----------



## itsRelay

Thanks for the informative answer. :]! I did figure it a few hours later when my bro relayed to me he was getting flood warning texts and I went all Google-fu. Other than reverting back to the basic .906 system, there really isn't a fix, right? I'm silly, but I didn't really find a file that worked properly with RSD Lite to flash me back to new-ness, just a one click method.. Is there no sbf/fzx/i'mnotsurewhatitis file?


----------



## skreelink

itsRelay said:


> Thanks for the informative answer. :]! I did figure it a few hours later when my bro relayed to me he was getting flood warning texts and I went all Google-fu. Other than reverting back to the basic .906 system, there really isn't a fix, right? I'm silly, but I didn't really find a file that worked properly with RSD Lite to flash me back to new-ness, just a one click method.. Is there no sbf/fzx/i'mnotsurewhatitis file?


As I recall it is a fzx, but I used psouza4's one click and swu file (since I am still on 890) and running mavrom 4.0, which is based on 906. As I recall, there are no 906 flash files, if you took the ota, use the 1 click method to 890 from 906, retake the update, go from there. Or, if you used safestrap, make backup and disable safe system to restore your stock system.


----------

